# I'm in love with Howard Ultra Stretch, but



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got done pressing a Howard's Ultra Stretch sample. It's the closest thing to the touch and feel of actual screen printing. Very, Very nice!

Problem is that I need to fit 12 different designs on their 10.5x14. They allow for 5-8 different images. Plus they charge a premium for gang. 

3color/48count/10.5x14/single image = $4.96 each
3color/48count/10.5x14/5-8images = $7.70 each

Does anyone have any recommendations of a less expensive product that's JUST LIKE the Howard Ultra Stretch?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

According to Howard they only charge gang prices if you ask them to do the ganging, which is silly, but at least if you gang the images in your own software you can avoid the extra charges.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

wormil said:


> According to Howard they only charge gang prices if you ask them to do the ganging, which is silly, but at least if you gang the images in your own software you can avoid the extra charges.


Thanks great to know.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

wormil said:


> According to Howard they only charge gang prices if you ask them to do the ganging, which is silly, but at least if you gang the images in your own software you can avoid the extra charges.


WHAT?
WHY?

I have a couple of issues with the way Howard does business now.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

maddog said:


> WHAT?
> WHY?
> 
> I have a couple of issues with the way Howard does business now.


What and why what?

I'm not really sure how transfer companies got started with gang surcharges but it's the silliest thing I've ever heard of. No other type of printing I've been involved with would do such a thing. I had an interesting discussion with an owner of a popular transfer company about why they charge a _per piece_ rate for something that they only do once and probably do anyway for their own efficiency and he couldn't give me a straight answer. (The only straight answer being it's a gimmick to skin a few extra bucks)


----------

